# Was ist denn in Bayern los? / Mitgliedschaft in Sachsen möglich?



## mephy87 (9. August 2010)

So langsam bin ich etwas genervt vom zweitschönsten Freistaat Deutschlands. ;-)

Im Februar musste ich arbeitsbedingt nach München ziehen und auch meinen Hauptwohnsitz ändern. Zu dieser Zeit hatte ich schon einige Zeit überlegt den Fischereischein zu machen. Ich hatte vor langer Zeit den Jugendfischereischein in Sachsen doch dann zeitbedingt dieses Hobby aufgegeben. Nach dem erfolgreichen Umzug und so mancher Hürde im Behördendschungel Bayerns kam ich also zum Entschluss den Fischereischein in Bayern zu machen. Habe mich also im Internet informiert.

Und zack erster Schock:

ES GIBT NUR EINE PRÜFUNG IM JAHR?!

Und diese eine ist natürlich im Dezember wenn ich im Februar nach München ziehe. Na gut ist halt abwarten angesagt.

Naja hab mich da angemeldet und dachte alles ist super.

Jetzt hab ich ein wenig weiter recherchiert weil ich würde ja auch gern in und um München angeln gehen ab dem nächsten Jahr.

Jetzt also der zweite Schock:

Der hier ortsansässige Verein will also NUR 200eur Beitrittsgebühr + 41eur Mitgliedsbeitrag und schlappe 100eur pro Gewässer für die Jahreskarte.

Und für dieses "winzige" Endgeld darf ich dann folgende Vorzüge genießen:

KEIN NACHTANGELN
KEIN ZELTEN
KEIN FISCHEN VOM BOOT
KEIN ZURÜCKSETZEN MAßIGER FISCHE

Wenn ich jetzt nur den Fischereischein mache und mir Tageskarten hole darf ich NUR MIT EINER RUTE angeln.

Sorry aber was denn hier los?

Für die ein bis zwei Jahre die ich in München verweilen muss zahl ich doch keine 200eur Aufnahmegebühr!

So und jetzt noch eine Frage:

Kann ich mit einem bayerischen Fischereischein auch einem Verein in Sachsen beitreten?

lg Mephy

PS: bitte nicht persönlich nehmen... ich mag die Leute, die Stadt, das Umland und habe nix gegen Bayern...


----------



## franja1 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Was ist denn in Bayern los? / Mitgliedschaft in Sachsen möglich?*

..vielleicht falscher Verein ...also ich bin auch arbeitsbedingt von MecPom nach Bayern...solche Probleme hatte ich allerdings nicht. Die Aufnahmegebühr ist auch hier in Bayern ganz unterschiedlich...in meinem jetzigen Verein 0,00.... eine Ortschaft weiter auch 150,00 und da bist mit de 200,00 noch im unteren Drittel. Die Gewässerkarten für 100,00 sind auch soweit im Durschnitt...ist ja auch halt ein Hobby...


----------



## xBerndx (9. August 2010)

*AW: Was ist denn in Bayern los? / Mitgliedschaft in Sachsen möglich?*

Da lob ich mir dann doch den DAV.
Mit einer Karte für um die 100,- in ganz Sachsen Anhalt angeln und für schlappe 5,- jeweils auch noch Sachsen, Thüringen und Brandenburg dazu.
Incl. Nachtangeln usw.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Was ist denn in Bayern los? / Mitgliedschaft in Sachsen möglich?*

Naja, Bayern ist da nicht viel besser als B-W....

Auch da gibts nur eine Prüfung pro Bezirk und Jahr, plus eine "Ausweichprüfung" zentral in Stuttgart.

Und in Bayern gibt es nunmal das gesetzliche Rückwurfverbot (als einzigem Bundesland, keine Ahnung, warum sich der VDSF da nicht gewehrt hat), das Nachtangeln wurde jetzt zwar gesetzlich erlaubt, aber viele Vereine/Verbände haben das ja immer noch verboten.

Beim Gastkartenverkauf halten sich die Vereine dann nur an die Vorgabe vom VDSF, nach der VDFS - Mitglieder eben zu bevorzugen sind..

Und zu den Preisen:
Rund um München sitzt viel Geld und es gibt nicht übermäßig viel Gewässer.
Also ne klare Sache von Angebot und Nachfrage.

Ein Fischereischein soll seit der Föderalsimusreform in allen Bundesländern anerkannt werden. Wobei es denn beim umschreiben oft nicht ganz so einfach ist (wenn Du nach Bayern oder B-W ziehst). 

Da werden dann oft (kommt immer auf die Behörde vor Ort an) nur Scheine anerkannt, deren Bedingungen bei den Prüfungen denen in Bayern oder B-W gleichen. Wenn Du also einen mitgemachten Kurs nachweisen kannst (wegen der Kurspflicht in Bayern und B-W)....

Wegen dem Angeln sollte man also eigentlich nen Bogen um Bayern und B-W machen, wenn andere Gründe für den Umzug vorliegen, bist Du da halt der Gekniffene....


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (9. August 2010)

*AW: Was ist denn in Bayern los? / Mitgliedschaft in Sachsen möglich?*



mephy87 schrieb:


> So langsam bin ich etwas genervt vom zweitschönsten Freistaat Deutschlands. ;-)
> 
> Im
> Und zack erster Schock:
> ...


 


Die Prüfung in Bayern ist immer am 1. Samstag im März....


----------



## Locke4865 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Was ist denn in Bayern los? / Mitgliedschaft in Sachsen möglich?*

zum letzten Teil deiner Ausführungen 
natürlich kannst du mit Bayrischen Fischereischein einen Sächsischen Verein beitreten
nur hilft dir das in Bayern nicht weiter da das VdSF land ist


----------



## dpj_de (19. August 2010)

*AW: Was ist denn in Bayern los? / Mitgliedschaft in Sachsen möglich?*

Hallo,
das mit der einen Prüfung im Jahr hat mich als ich meine Fischreischein gemacht habe auch etwas gestört - ist aber so. Die Kurspflicht halte ich für sinnvoll. Wobei Fischreischeine doch bundesweit gelten. - Wenn Du einen lebenslangen Schein aus einem anderen Bundesland hast mußt Du den meines Wissens nicht umschreiben lassen.

Zu den Preisen: Für das was ein Haus in München oder im direkten Umfled kostet kannst Du wahrscheinlich in anderen Teilen Deutschlands ein halbes Dorf kaufen (wobei Stuttgart da auch nicht billiger ist) - aber hier bestimmen auch Angebot und Nachfrage den Preis. - Nicht naders bei den Preisen für das Angeln - die Pachtpreise für Gewässer sind hier auch sicher um einiges höher als in anderen Teilen Deutschlands. 
Ich bin in zwei Vereinen um an unterschiedliche Gewässer ranzukommen - also muss ich auch zweimal Beitrag löhnen (ich habe aber nur bei einem Verein eine Jahreskarte - zwei Jahreskarten sind mir zu teuer). Der Vorteil ist, dass einige schöne Gewässer auch exklusiv sind und von daher nicht überlaufen sind.
Bei uns (bayerisches Schwaben) ist es den Vereinen überlassen das Nachtangeln zu erlauben oder nicht - also kein Grund zum weinen, wer das ändern will braucht halt eine Mehrheit im Verein. Das mit dem Übernachten ist oft gemeindlich geregelt und wenn man sieht, was alles nach einer nächtlichen Party so am Ufer zurückbleibt, dann kann ich das Verbot auch verstehen (nein, das waren oft keine Angler - aber ein Verbot kann man nichtnur auf das Partyvolk beschränken).
Fischen vom Boot ist meist durch Vereine geregelt - da gilt das Gleiche, was ich zum Nachtangeln geschrieben habe.
Bei uns dürfen Gastangler (so sie zugelassen sind) mit zwei Ruten fischen - ist Gewässer/Vereinsabhängig - und wenn Du etwas nachdenkst kommst Du auch drauf, warum manche Verein so strenge Regeln haben - kleiner Tipp: einige wenige bauen absoluten Mist und alle müssen darunter leiden.

viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Was ist denn in Bayern los? / Mitgliedschaft in Sachsen möglich?*



> Wenn Du einen lebenslangen Schein aus einem anderen Bundesland hast mußt Du den meines Wissens nicht umschreiben lassen.


Das ist falsch!

Da das Ländersache ist, gilt der Schein immer nur für das Bundesland, wo Du wohnst. 

Ziehst Du in ein anderes Bundesland um, MUSST Du den Schein  umschreiben lassen!

Die Bedingungen dazu sind von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. August 2010)

*AW: Was ist denn in Bayern los? / Mitgliedschaft in Sachsen möglich?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist falsch!
> 
> Da das Ländersache ist, gilt der Schein immer nur für das Bundesland, wo Du wohnst.
> 
> ...



Oder Du meldest (wenn Du jetzt schon weisst das Dein Aufenthalt in München nur vorübergehend ist) einfach in München nur einen Zweitwohnsitz, machst Deinen Schein in Deiner Heimat, holst einen Fischereischein für z.B. 5 Jahre und umgehst den ganzen bürokratischen Aufwand... #h

Hat bei mir zu Studienzwecken zumindest ohne Probleme funktioniert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Was ist denn in Bayern los? / Mitgliedschaft in Sachsen möglich?*

Wurde gerade darauf hingewiesen, dass meine Ausage falsch ist!!
In der Durchführungsverordnung, gültig seit 01. Juli, steht:
(1) 1 In anderen Ländern der Bundesrepublik Deutschland ausgestellte Fischereischeine gelten auch in Bayern, soweit die Inhaber zum Zeitpunkt der Erteilung des Fischereischeins ihre Hauptwohnung (Art. 15
Abs. 2 Meldegesetz) nicht in Bayern hatten. 
2 Nimmt der Inhaber eines Fischereischeins nach Satz 1
seine Hauptwohnung in Bayern, gilt der Fischereischein hier längstens bis zum Ablauf seiner Geltungsdauer.

Dabei muss eine Prüfung nachgewiesen werden.
Heisst also:
Ein lebenslanger Fischereischein (z. B. Baden-Württemberg) wäre dann auch in Bayern immer gültig und müsste nicht umgeschrieben werden beim Unzug nach Bayern.

Danke für den aufmerksamen Leser und den Hnweis!


----------

